# Wivenhoe Kayak and Canoe Fishing Convention 2010



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Entries can now be made for the 2010 Wivenhoe Kayak and Canoe Fishing Convention on Sat/Sun 11-12 September at the Captain Logans Complex at Wivenhoe.

Although it well sponsored with prizes and trophies, including a draw from the hat for a couple of kayaks, all the entry money [except $5 insurance] goes to the Somerset and Wivenhoe Stocking Groups so is a major fund raiser for the group and well worth supporting.

Last year there were 100 starters restricted to kayaks and canoes, and members from AKFF were well represented, its a bloody good turn out whether a serious angler or just a social butterfly to enjoy the event.

The series of links that follow _[thanks for the OK mods]_ should give all the info required

Convention Overview with entry form
http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au/KayakConvention.htm

Details of the Captain Logan camp ground
http://www.seqwater.com.au/public/sites ... e_2010.pdf

This list shows camp site bookings and is kept updated
http://kfdu.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=9803

Continuing discussion on the convention 
http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au/For ... cseen.html

Anglers new to freshwater will get much help from Sel [Nativeman] ... check his Bass Tips and also Locations relating to Wivenhoe
http://www.bassnyak.com/index.html


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Im in , really looking forward to being a social butterfly !


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

gcfisho said:


> Im in , really looking forward to being a social butterfly !


Roger, StevenM said on one occasion the blokes that got over our side of the camp ground were like a lot of bar flies .... well mate, butterflies are just as welcome to join that group if they wish :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Dodge said:


> gcfisho said:
> 
> 
> > Im in , really looking forward to being a social butterfly !
> ...


Looking at the latest KFDU fishing/bowling shirts I think there will be quite a few butterflies there this year :shock: :shock: :shock: .......must remember to pack my sunglasses 8) :lol:

We'll have to see if Danny (Mr Bass) Wongas, can do it again this year, or was last year just a fluke :? . All the pressure is on him ;-) :twisted:

Look forward to seeing everyone there again. Reserve me a seat in the beer tent Dodge.


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Looking at the latest KFDU fishing/bowling shirts I think there will be quite a few butterflies there this year :shock: :shock: :shock: .......must remember to pack my sunglasses 8) :lol:


As requested I ordered yours today ;-) lmao :lol:

Al


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWetdwRsAABJXgAAQQIUFIBgAP2ffsCAAdRFP1J5IaD0g0GygNU8aqb1NTT2pqZGMptTEII8No0tb71Wrp8ysnJ4c51RA80ktAKB1nrzBCF0rpNjLs4XlWcWo8SQh6A9blfWAGY0aSFKnBqKuzqKQxK0zM0jHTyhW6tlDkNaX9uxdyRThQkOtdwRs


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Biggles said:


> ArWeTherYet said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the latest KFDU fishing/bowling shirts I think there will be quite a few butterflies there this year :shock: :shock: :shock: .......must remember to pack my sunglasses 8) :lol:
> ...


Sweet, but only if they come in maroon Al


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

The dam is way different to last year with a massive fill late last year and continuing this year, Wivenhoe is certainly fishing differently from past years.

The good thing is that we are 4 weeks out from the comp and the dam will be filling over the next few days, Somerset dam upstream is at 100 percent and it will overflow to the dam and with the rain band we have up here at the moment we might just see it fill within 50cm from the top of the spillway. The long walk down from your tent to the water side is no longer with the waters edge being a few meters from the campsite.

I'm certainly looking forward to it and as others have mentioned it is a top social weekend, it would be great to get an even larger turn up than last year so if you have the inclination to come along get on it.

Seeya there

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nativeman said:


> The long walk down from your tent to the water side is no longer with the waters edge being a few meters from the campsite.


From site 43, picture taken only 24 hours ago.









Note to everyone take a rubbish bag with you as the bins at every site have now been removed, and replaced with wheelie bins around the perimeter of the cricket pitch paddock and emptied by Somerset Council they were unemptied for 2 days and chokka this week


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

StevenM said:


> How long did the GGW last.


With that other pair its hard to know what is real and what is GGW talking as very similar mate, but was the weather for that drop.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice pix! Getting in a little early practice, Dodge?  Sounds like a great weekend.

rob


----------



## fongss (Aug 15, 2010)

ummm....i'm more a offshore reef guy

is there a beginers section?

i thought a bass is something u plug into a amp 

BUT

i might just come along and try learn something new

p.s is it family friendly????


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

fongss said:


> is there a beginers section?
> 
> p.s is it family friendly????


Fong there is no new beginners section, all are in the same mix.

While its is not an out of hand sort of social event personally I would not take kids there.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Fong from memory there were a couple of families with kids last year and as far as being a beginner, don't let that stop you, I don't believe Dodge has caught a fish there yet :lol: :lol: 
Give it a go its a great weekend.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

ArWeTherYet said:


> I don't believe Dodge has caught a fish there yet :lol: :lol:
> Give it a go its a great weekend.


Paul I am all in favour of catch and release angling .... release is easy for anyone and just haven't mastered the catch bit as yet :?


----------



## fongss (Aug 15, 2010)

ok...i'm in, look forward meeting you blokes 8)

p.s i prefer fillet and release ;-)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh shit! that reminds me I need to get my entry form and money in  
Only a week and a half away.


----------



## Mustang (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Dodge,
This looks great...
I am going to ring tomorrow and hopefully be able to book a site close to the action  
Hope you don't mind me picking your brain as I have never fished Wivenhoe before but what I have seen on AKFF it looks like it will be fun.
Will be bringing a mate from Melbourne so will have to catch up and meet some of you guys for a quite ale or two.
Will find out tomorrow but would you know if there would be plenty of camp sites left still ? Cheers

Brett


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Mustang said:


> This looks great...
> I am going to ring tomorrow and hopefully be able to book a site close to the action
> 
> Will find out tomorrow but would you know if there would be plenty of camp sites left still ? Cheers


Brett this is highly commended mate, you will have a good time with or without a fish coming to the boat , and certainly come and say g'day any time from Friday morning, and you will also meet many more AKFFers

Should still be camp sites available as last I heard was entries at about 80-90, and anywhere in Capt Logan camp you will be fairly close to the action.....and BBQs each night are a good meeting place and sausage sangers are a good fund raiser for the stocking group

If you book a site post the site number in this thread and I will add to the camp list with the others.

Latest bookings list known http://kfdu.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=9803


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

On the Sweetwater site Fitzy has updated the details as at 5.9.10

http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au/For ... cseen.html


----------



## lockyer (May 14, 2008)

OK weatherzone have forcast rain for Friday and mainly fine for Saturday and Sunday but expect hi winds Friday afternoon and maybe again Saturday morning
Cheers


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

HAY DODGE,
got commitements sat nite and sunday but will come up sat morning but will have 2 of the kids.
i'll send off my entry from but i'll probably get there about 9 knowing the rising habits of my children.
:lol: :lol: 
hope to catch you on the water.


----------



## Mustang (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Dodge,

I have booked site 11. at Logan and the names are me ,Brett (Mustang) and Greg.

Thanks for the information, Look forward to catching up. Brett


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

grinner said:


> i'll probably get there about 9 knowing the rising habits of my children.
> 
> hope to catch you on the water.


OK Pete will be on the water 6.30 to midday then possibly close to site 43 or in middle area near the BBQ, and plenty of others you will know.



Mustang said:


> I have booked site 11. at Logan and the names are me ,Brett (Mustang) and Greg.


Right Brett will list the booking and see you some time out there mate.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

hey Grinz, i'll be a late starter, I'll look out for you, i'll be the one chasing my kids around with a big stick lol or poking them with it to wake up :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

grinner said:


> HAY DODGE,
> got commitements sat nite and sunday but will come up sat morning but will have 2 of the kids.
> i'll send off my entry from but i'll probably get there about 9 knowing the rising habits of my children.
> :lol: :lol:
> hope to catch you on the water.


Hey Pete come up friday, ya slacka. What could be more funner than setting up camp in the dark while its raining.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Weatherzone for Gatton is now looking better, particularly the wind

click image to enlarge


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

looks good mate ...... see ya there. 8) 
has it beeeeen 12 months alreeeeady :? 
 last couple of weeks have seemed that way alone  ;-)


----------

